# Car died not long after replacing alternator



## 1996nissanlover (Apr 22, 2004)

Both brake and battery lights in my 96 Altima came on together yesterday. It looks like an alternator problem. So I brought my car to Autozone for charging test. Autozone told me battery is dead. After replacing battery, same problem stayed and car died after one day. 

So I am pretty sure it is alternator. I recharged the new battery and went to Pep Boy to replace alternator. After replacement, the brake and battery lights went off this time and everything seems fine. However, after I drove probably 10~15 miles, my car died again. The battery is completely drained!!!!!

How come the new alternator is not pumping electricity into the new battery? And there is no warning light at all?


----------

